

Canopus framework and flight computer software for CubeBug cubesat platform - galapago
https://github.com/satellogic/canopus

======
jffry
The blogs [1][2] have some more information about the signals that were/are(?)
sent out by their satellites.

It's awesome that the software is being released under the GPLv3 - is the
hardware going to also be open sourced under an appropriate license? With
launch costs decreasing, having a standard cubesat platform on which to build
experiments could oneday make space-based experimentation commonplace in
highschool or engineering-college classrooms!

[1] [http://1.cubebug.org/](http://1.cubebug.org/) [2]
[http://2.cubebug.org/](http://2.cubebug.org/)

